# growing grasses indoors/habitat



## marcy4hope (Feb 10, 2012)

is there a thread on here already that discusses growing grasses indoors for sulcatas? i'm interested in starting to grow some grasses for my little guy to eat AND to spruce up his habitat more.

BUT - first off, my sulcata is still a baby (unknown age - pet store claims he's 6 months now - but looks much younger). so - is it even necessary to have grasses for him yet. he eats great on spring mix and i've just started adding a little mazuri to his diet. also i do the calcium/d3.

IF he's old enough for some yet, i was thinking i'd get some growing and then add to the inside of his enclosure to add some life to it. i'll attach a photo of his present enclosure, but i had to remove the log because he tried to climb it recently and ended up spending some time on his back. so, that came out immediately. just wondering what plants i can add to his enclosure that he can munch on.

i also just purchased a warm air humidifier that we are working on setting up with tubing to help keep things moist while we are at work all day. my tank is 55 gallon.



also - i have a lot more substrate (coco coir) in here now than the photo shows. i made it twice as deep so i could raise him up a little closer to the bulbs on top of the cage. and the bark stuff is gone. ha! hmmm... i guess i better take an updated photo. didn't realize it looked so different now. i have that cool mossy stuff on top of the box now to so you can't even see that blue lid anymore. it's sure improved since that photo. lol


----------



## wellington (Feb 10, 2012)

Caroline pet supply sells seeds. I grow some right in my leopards substrate which is also coir. He is not too young for it. As far as plants, you can check out the we'd site listed with my signature at the bottom of this post for safe plants. And yes, I do think we should have a updated pic. We love pics


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 10, 2012)

Grass won't hurt your tort one bit so go for it. As for growing grass indoors I don't know how to help you there. Good luck!
-Austin


----------



## EKLC (Feb 10, 2012)

Even my finicky little leopard munches on the grass in his tank. I'm sure your sulcata will at least go for the tender young seedlings. To grow the grass, make sure you have sufficient lighting or the grass will become "leggy" or way too tall and stretched out, in an attempt to get more light. Also, don't keep it constantly wet or it will mold.


----------



## Turtlechasers (Feb 12, 2012)

EKLC said:


> Even my finicky little leopard munches on the grass in his tank. I'm sure your sulcata will at least go for the tender young seedlings. To grow the grass, make sure you have sufficient lighting or the grass will become "leggy" or way too tall and stretched out, in an attempt to get more light. Also, don't keep it constantly wet or it will mold.



You can grow grass indoors for your tort. Remember that the grass seedling with be very tender and easily pulled up and disrupted. Grass need at least 6 to 8 weeks old before it can take its first cuttings which will cause it to put more roots down and resprout from the stem. Good luck


----------



## marcy4hope (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks for all the advice. i ordered seed from caroline pet supply. i'll try it out. thanks, turtlechasers. good advice.


----------



## zesty_17 (Feb 12, 2012)

my baby 3toed's have grass growing in their box inside the house, it is rye and a shade seed mixture. no issues so far, but i do trim it often with scissors...


----------



## FBody355 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have grass growing in my hatchling Sulcata's tank. It sprounts really quickly - within a couple of days. I've seen him nibble on a couple peices, but usually just tramples the rest. The seeds don't pop out either. He tends to break it off rather then pull it out.


----------

